# Home made spring bobbers



## BigBag (Jan 11, 2009)

I figured I would share this with the ice guys....
I love spring bobbers on my ice rods, but I loose them every now and then. I started to wrap them on and glue them like you would a rod guide, works great. But for the rods that I have that dont have spring bobbers, I started to use white Zip ties for spring bobbers, I wrap them on with thread, seal the thread with super glue. Then where square is that has the lock, I run a small drill bit through there and clean it out. Super sensitive and free. You just have to make sure the hole you drill is free of anything abrasive so it does not chaff your line.


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

Thanks for the tip. I like the idea of the thread and glue. I use electrical tape and its ok but you can pull them out if your not careful


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Are you using "heat-shrinking tubing" to attach them to the rod tip?

FYI: Zip Ties come in assorted colors and sizes... therefore different sensitivity levels too.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

this sounds good...I would like to try that maybe...ANY PICS??


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

I wind with thread and a coat of the girls' clear nail polish, dries fast and rock hard. I use a piece guitar string, bend a loop in the end and some wire insulation that holds the "tag" here's a pic. "E" string I believe can detect the slightest bump.


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

looks awesome!! thanks..


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

no wake said:


> I use a piece guitar string.....


Same here, low E from an acoustic guitar! I put mine together a bit different though - No Wake, i like your set-up. Either way, you definetley want a large eye hole to prevent freeze up. I used a piece of spinner bait wire to form the end loop and to create the arm at the rod tip. Nail polish does work well to seal thread wraps. It is permanent this way, but the 2 rods i put them on were pretty stiff and i didn't have much use for them for panfish.

Some pics.....


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

That about the same technique I use, mine are just a scale smaller and I keep them mounted back further so the end is closer to rod tip for quicker reaction to the hookset.


----------



## claytonhaske (Apr 16, 2010)

no wake said:


> That about the same technique I use, mine are just a scale smaller and I keep them mounted back further so the end is closer to rod tip for quicker reaction to the hookset.


that's awesome...thanks for the pics, and info on it.


----------

